# Nice collection in Florida of antique tricycles,pull wagons,scooters,kids bicycles



## fxo550 (Oct 18, 2013)

Any one in Florida want to buy all this and more?

I want to sell everything to one person that can come and pick this up.

I am listing some of them in the for sale thread also


----------



## lewnbarb55 (Jul 1, 2014)

*florida antoque tricycles*

Would you sell the bicycle light in picture 5 on top of wagon also fender if it is on one?

Thanks Lew,


----------



## fxo550 (Jul 1, 2014)

lewnbarb55 said:


> Would you sell the bicycle light in picture 5 on top of wagon also fender if it is on one?
> 
> Thanks Lew,




That light and fenders are sold.


----------

